# Italy Serie A 30-31 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 25, 2010)

30 Jan 17:00 Bari v Palermo  2.50 2.90 2.80 +18  
30 Jan 19:45 Napoli v Genoa  1.95 3.00 4.00 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 AC Milan v Livorno  1.22 5.50 11.00 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 Cagliari v Fiorentina  2.50 2.90 2.80 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 Catania v Udinese  2.25 2.90 3.25 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 Chievo v Bologna  1.95 3.00 4.00 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 Parma v Inter Milan  3.80 3.00 2.00 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 Roma v Siena  1.22 5.50 11.00 +18  
31 Jan 14:00 Sampdoria v Atalanta  1.90 3.00 4.20 +18  
31 Jan 19:45 Juventus v Lazio  1.66 3.30 5.25


----------

